# Looking for a great $400 pair of bookshelfs



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll be building a home theater this winter. I already have a Panasonic AX200u projector. I currently have a Pioneer VSX-517 5.1 cheapo system. I cringe when I listen to it.

I want to build a new stereo one set of components at a time. I'll be limited to 2,000 bucks for the whole thing.
I understand that if possible, the speakers should all be from the same series. As of now I'm thinking SVS speakers Onkyo receiver.

Unfortunately I have one more limiting factor. I live in Thailand which has ridiculous import duties, so I'll be carting all the equipment over in checked baggage. I use those big plastic tubs, but I might not get full size towers in them, I might have to get 4 bookshelfs instead.

Phew. If you read the whole post, thanks. The bottom line is that I need to buy a great pair of bookshelf speakers to get this system off the ground. Please just post a link if this topic has been dealt with well before.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Room is 18X18 feet, 11 foot ceilings.

All my time stateside is spent on a boat, so I can't go out listening to speakers in stores. I will read some reviews and take advice and go from there.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I take it you'll have a sub at some point, in which case you have many options. One may be the behringer 2030p monitor, another the Infinity p162. Both have been stated as good for price/performance (maybe less than your budget), with a sub. The 2031p would give more bass authority if you've got to wait on a sub or listen to 2 ch, but it's larger/costlier. You'd also have to figure how to use one as a center ch, depending on your screen location/setup.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You should be able to get a pair of Norh 7 or 5.1 in country for about $400/pair. These are outstanding sounding speakers. Talk to Michael Barnes at 668-1489-1120

Nonthaburi, Thailand 

http://www.norh.com/Norh_Loudspeaker/Norh.html


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

you can check-out Ma, Paradigm, Klipsch, B&W & Wharfedale. these are the most popular brands in asia..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I would also look at PSB Speakers. Paul Barton is one of the most gifted Speaker Designers out there. For the stated budget, PSB's Image B25 is a great contender and is available on sale for $319. https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm

In addition, for $549, DMC has the 1100 Dollar Stratus GB 1 for sale. Stratus Series are excellent and the Gloss or Piano Black Finish is quite attractive. Most importantly, the Stratus Series employs excellent Drivers.
Both Speakers are on the same Link.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.:T I'll get a better sub at some point, but I have a monster already covering the lows.

I'll give Mike Barnes a call. Wouldn't mind not having to hand carry. Buying electronics in Thailand usually leaves me feeling violated,:unbelievable: but I noticed there are some speakers here that are competitively priced.

And, yes, I have looked at PSB. I really like what I see. I'm only afraid they're gonna be too heavy. I was thinking about giving them a call.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Mikeythai said:


> Thanks for the replies.:T I'll get a better sub at some point, but I have a monster already covering the lows.
> 
> I'll give Mike Barnes a call. Wouldn't mind not having to hand carry. Buying electronics in Thailand usually leaves me feeling violated,:unbelievable: but I noticed there are some speakers here that are competitively priced.
> 
> And, yes, I have looked at PSB. I really like what I see. I'm only afraid they're gonna be too heavy. I was thinking about giving them a call.


Time to start lifting weights buddy. You can get them speakers up the stairs. I'd gladly trade my setup for a nightly meal of Pad Thai, Som Tom or some Duck fried rice.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I can get any of those dishes for about a buck. How much is you system worth? Maybe we can work something out...:devil:

My research has revealed the PSB speakers are well within carry weight. I've brought over a bunch of stuff over the years, including a Wagner airless sprayer (that one very much impressed the locals), gas powered pressure washer, and my video projector. None of these items are available at reasonable prices.

Still looking at the Nohr speakers. 

Also does anyone know the best place to buy scratch and dent PSB's? Jungle Jack's link was good but didn't have the Image B6 that I'm interested in.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mikeythai said:


> I can get any of those dishes for about a buck. How much is you system worth? Maybe we can work something out...:devil:
> 
> My research has revealed the PSB speakers are well within carry weight. I've brought over a bunch of stuff over the years, including a Wagner airless sprayer (that one very much impressed the locals), gas powered pressure washer, and my video projector. None of these items are available at reasonable prices.
> 
> ...


I would call DMC as they might have the B6 as well. Also, Saturday Audio and Upscale Audio sells B-Stock Cosmetic Blemish PSB Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

There's two excellent $400 bookshelf speakers I recommend:

Usher S-520
EMP E41-B


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks! :T

Researching...


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

Try the PSB B5s or B6s, they are great speakers, give you enough low-end with very good detail in the mid-range and highs, esp at their price point.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My speakers of choice always go to Paradigms but that is cause of almost 20 years of good experiance with them. That said check out there Monitor series they are astounding, maybe a bit pricey but you'll get years of good use out of them. Others that come to mind are PSB and SVS.:T


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

I'll have to second the Behringer suggestions. The B2030P/B2031P have the highest build quality and measurable performance per dollar of ANY speaker of which I'm aware. Nor Polk, nor Nohr, nor Infinity or any other manufacturer actually compares well to the Behringers build and measured performance at this price point. Seriously, the parts/build quality is only expected on something costing 3x or more. Also, you can easily increase the SQ of them as well by placing a superior acoustic absorption material inside(most speakers have insufficient acoustic damping). However, many people find the cosmetics to be non-ideal; but if function vs. dollar is your main concern, I don't see you doing better for a low cost speaker. The B2031P should be used if you do not have stereo subwoofers; it can be used without a sub or with a single sub crossed very low(45-50Hz). The B2030P is ideal only if you have twin subs(_one to place near each B2030P due to the very limited LF capability of the B2030P; but you can expect better potential mid-range from the B2030P_).

Chris


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I must say today is the first time i've looked at the Behringers and they look like some great little speakers, i sure wouldn't mind hearing a set.:T


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Still looking (at the Behringers now). Love the input. 

As long as I have enough room on the credit card, I'll probably be ordering a pair of speakers this week.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Please if you can go listen to the Norh speakers. You should be able to get a good deal being in country. I don't know how anyone can say that the Behringers have better build quality than the Norh which are handmade and use some of the best drivers and crossover components available. The Behringers may be inexpensive, but they will not sound anywhere as good as the Norh.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

jackfish said:


> Please if you can go listen to the Norh speakers. You should be able to get a good deal being in country. I don't know how anyone can say that the Behringers have better build quality than the Norh which are handmade and use some of the best drivers and crossover components available. The Behringers may be inexpensive, but they will not sound anywhere as good as the Norh.


In all fairness, you can not judge this simply because the price is so low on the Behringers. Yes, I know it seems ridiculous, and I would not believe it myself if I had not bought a pair to measure/analyze(which I did just because I had to know). The high performance insulation I recommend to install will improve the mid-range resolution/neutrality substantially; so I consider this a requirement if one gets the Behringers. Maybe some will prefer the specific coloration(s) the NorH produces compared to the Behringers, but that is always going to be true(some people prefer a specific 'signature' to another; it's simply apples to oranges). The Behringer has a measured response set that it simply should not anywhere near it's price.

-Chris


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm gonna have to take a look at Norh, something about being handbuilt attracts my attention.:T


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I'm stateside, and I've researcherd all the suggestions given in this thread. I'm still leaning toward the PSB's. But not the B6. 

I was able to audition speakers the other day. I went to Best Buy and listenes to some B&W bookshelves, and then some towers. I listenes to several pairs of Klipsch too. I didn't feel like the bookshelf speakers had the presence that the towers had. So I was on the phone with the guy at Saturday Audio and he had a great suggestion.

They have the PSB C60 on sale at $199. I could get a pair of those for less than the B6's. The C60 is a LCR with 2x 6.5" drivers. I will buy three C60's (for main left and right channel, and one for center channel). I think this configuration will give me a great soundstage for movies and music also.

And I can fit one in each of the containers that I'll be checking (very important). They're 33 lbs apiece.

I still haven't pulled the trigger so I would appreciate any advice people could throw my way.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Mikey,

The C60 is a beast of a center I have one as a center to go along with my T45's, having three C60's across the front would work and would be a great 3.0 set-up for $600. The build quality is good the sound is impressive IMHO (of course I'm a little bias). I have to say it again it's a beast and no picture can do it justice in terms of size and remember lift with your legs.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the idea of using the c60's for your front stage i think you'll be very happy and at that price tough to beat.:T


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, Bambino. That price really influenced my decision, too. That literally is the most bang I could get for my buck. Not too long ago the C60 was selling for $450.

I called Saturday Audio today and ordered 3 PSB C60's. Maybe I'll give this thread a bump when I have them in the house and rattlling the neighbors.

Thanks for everyone for their input.

Mike


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good deal!:T Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

-edit- nevermind, too late for input.. Enjoy your speakers!


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Bump as promised.

I flew home with the speakers the other day. I put them in these 'Contico' plastic foot lockers I get at Wal Mart. No damage, and I waltzed past a snoozing Thai customs official and dodged some hefty duty. 

Big thanks to Jungle Jack for turning me on to Saturday Audio. They were helpful, delivered on time, and I think I got a slammin deal.

For my home theater I got three PSB Image C60's at $199 each. They're in a L/C/R configuration. I got a pair of S50's for the surrounds. They sound great and are beautiful. The S50 is a work of art.

But.... my AVR is still that crummy Pioneer from my HTIB. I'll probably get an Onkyo 608 to go with the new speakers.

Even still, the sound is so much better than anything I've had before. Especially the guitars. I can hear the picks or fingers hitting the individual strings. I've started looking for more audiophile quality recordings, too.

Since I made a little extra money last month, I bought an extra pair of C60's for porch/ beer drinking speakers (I'll build lockable weatherproof enclosures.)

So thanks to anyone who responded :T.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Very glad to hear your happy with the speakers i really think you made the right choice, and what a bargain.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mikeythai said:


> Bump as promised.
> 
> I flew home with the speakers the other day. I put them in these 'Contico' plastic foot lockers I get at Wal Mart. No damage, and I waltzed past a snoozing Thai customs official and dodged some hefty duty.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am so glad you got the Speakers to Thailand safe and sound. You are gonna love them. Even more when they are provided with better amplification. In the meantime, the PSB's are quite efficient and should still sound quite good.

The 608 would work well, but if you could find a now discontinued TX-SR707, I really think you might enjoy it more provided 3D is not in the cards.

The addition of Audyssey's more powerful MultEQ, Preamp Outputs, and a more powerful amplifier section makes for a better all around AVR. The trick will be finding a 707 as it should cost close to the same with it now being discontinued.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not really married to the 608. I saw a nice model in Onkyo's HT series, too. I've only started looking. 

What did you mean 'now that 3d is not in the cards?'

I'll take a look at the 707 and might open a thread in the other section.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mikeythai said:


> Yeah, I'm not really married to the 608. I saw a nice model in Onkyo's HT series, too. I've only started looking.
> 
> What did you mean 'now that 3d is not in the cards?'
> 
> I'll take a look at the 707 and might open a thread in the other section.


Hello,
The TX-SR707 is HDMI 1.3 and not HDMI 1.4. This means if you were going to be using a 3D TV, you would need to route the Video directly to the TV whereas with the 608 you could connect to the AVR with 3D Sources.

It is not a major deal if interested in 3D to use a pre HDMI 1.4 AVR as many Source Components offer dual HDMI Outputs so that Audio can still be handled by the AVR while Video goes directly to the 3D TV.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

